# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] Ανακατασκευή AKRON U5LMS

## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
  Πριν 5 χρόνια που δεν είχα κανένα ενδιαφέρων για τα ηλεκτρονικά είχα φέρει πολλά πράγματα από το χωριό της γυναίκας μου. Μεταξύ αυτών ένα ράδιο ονόματι AKRON model U5LMS. Και το είχα πετάξει στο πατάρι. Το θυμήθηκα χθες απίστευτο.
  Τώρα το ψάχνω στο Google και τίποτα. Η γυναίκα μου θυμάται ότι άκουγαν μουσική στο χωριό αλλά εγώ δεν βλέπω να παίζει fm αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος. 
  Το βάζω στην πρίζα και ανάβουν τα νήματα κανονικά αλλά αποτυγχάνω να πιάσω σταθμό παρά μόνο παράσιτα.
  Θα ήθελα αν υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για αρχή.
   καθώς και οδηγίες για τον καθαρισμό του, παράδειγμα με τι να καθαρίσω τον αεροφυλο ?
  ο σκοπός είναι να δουλέψει ακόμα και αν δεν παίζει fm και έχει ο θεός.
  Σύντομα και Φώτο.

----------


## teo_GR

και φωτοakron 001.jpgakron 002.jpgakron 005.jpgakron 007.jpg

----------


## teo_GR

ελατε βρε παλικαρια μου

----------


## billtsig

καλή επιτυχία βασίλη δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί δεν έχω γνώσεις αλλά εχω παρατηρήσει ότι συνήθως τα παιδια στο φορμ όταν πρόκειται για παλιά συσκευή αλλάζουν τούς πυκνωτές

----------


## sakisr

Φιλε Βασιλη ψαχνω να το βρω αλλα ειναι σπανιο.Παντως FM δε παιζει σιγουρα.Βραχεα,μεσαια και μακρα επαιζαν αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα.

----------


## kostasde

Απο τα λιγα που βλεπω εχει τρεις μπαντες μακρα μεσαια και βραχεα ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ομως γιατι δεν βλεπω μετ/στη τροφοδοσιας τα περισοτερα τροφοδοτουνταν κατευθειαν απο το δικτυο με ανορθωση του δικτυου και τα νηματα τα ειχανε σε σειρα απο τις λυχνιες η οποιες ειναι οι γνωστες 12sa7 και η υπολοιπη σειρα και ηθελαν 110 Βολτ στα νηματα και ολο το συστημα δουλευε αμερικη απο το δικτυο εδω για να δουλεψουν βαζανε απλα κατι αντιστασεις σε σειρα ειναι μαλλον εκεινες οι 2 συρματος πρασινες που φαινονται για μειωση κοστους Γιαυτο προσοχη πολυ οταν το εχεις στην μπριζα.

----------


## sakisr

Λοιπον βρηκα κατι αλλα δεν δινει χωρα κατασκευης.Ειναι ενα παραπλησιο μοντελο περιπου απο τη δεκαετια του '50.Δες εδω. http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/unknown_akron_a5ms.html

----------


## teo_GR

Βασικά και εγώ έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ αλλά τίποτα.
  Να καθαρίσω με οινόπνευμα τα διάφορα εξαρτήματα?
  Κάτι ακόμα έχει λύσει κανένας κάτι παρόμοιο ??
  Φοβάμαι ότι αν προσπαθήσω να βγάλω τη βάση για να καθαρίσω και να ελέγξω από κάτω θα γίνει χαμός εκεί με την τροχαλία τα σχοινάκια και το δείκτη που βγαίνει στην πρόσοψη και άντε ξαναβαλτα.
  Τέλος ξέρετε καμία συχνότητα που εκπέμπει στάνταρ για να δω αν δουλεύει?

----------


## kostasde

Σακη αυτο που βρηκες ειναι με μετ/στη τροφοδοσιας και φοραει τη σειρα τις λυχνιες που θελουν 6,3 βολτ στα νηματα αυτο που εχει το παιδι πρεπει να φοραει τη σειρα 12sa  12sq7 κατι τετοια νουμερα τα οποια δε θυμαμαι τωρα ακριβως  Βασιλη βαλε ενα συρμα οσο μακρυ μπορεις στο βυσμα της κεραιας και βαλεις και γειωση καλυτερα και καποιο απο τα παιδια απο την περιοχη σου ας πει καποια συχνοτητα απο καποιο τοπικο σταθμο στα μεσαια Τωρα για να το λυσεις δε στο συνιστω ειδικα εκεινα τα σχοινακια οπως λες

----------


## sakisr

Βασιλη αφου τοσα χρονια δεν επαιζε μπορει και να εχει πεθανει.δηλ. τα υλικα.Παντως αν θες και καλα να το ακουσεις να παιζει μια επισκεψη σε ενα καλο μαστορα πιστευω οτι θα σε διαφωτισει.

----------


## Antonis12

Τό ραδιόφωνο αυτό είναι ελληνικής κατασκευής.Η ακρον ήταν ελληνική βιοτεχνία.Σχέδιο δέν πρόκειται να βρεις παρά μόνο παραπλήσιο .Είναι ανόρθωση ρεύματος όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε ,γιαυτό πάντα δοκιμαστικό για ένδειξη τάσης στό σασί.Στό άσπρο καλώδιο πίσω που είναι η σύνδεση της κεραίας βάλε μιά προέκταση καλωδίου κάποιων μέτρων σαν κεραία καί δοκίμασε στά μεσσαία αν πιάνει κάτι.Επισκευάζεται αλλά θέλει γνώσεις και υπομονή.

----------


## billtsig

επί της ευκαιρίας να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι μίας και ψάχνομαι για αγορά τέτοιου  ραδιοφώνου δηλαδή αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα έχουν απευθιασ ανόρθωση από το δίκτυο και θέλουν μετασχηματιστή 1:1 για απομόνωση ? αλλιώς αν μπει η πρίζα ανάποδα μπαμ ?? ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το off topic

----------


## Papas00zas

> επί της ευκαιρίας να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι μίας και ψάχνομαι για αγορά τέτοιου  ραδιοφώνου δηλαδή αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα έχουν απευθιασ ανόρθωση από το δίκτυο και θέλουν μετασχηματιστή 1:1 για απομόνωση ? αλλιώς αν μπει η πρίζα ανάποδα μπαμ ?? ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το off topic


Συνήθως έτσι γινόταν-αλλά με τους λαμπάτους πομπούς. Καλό είναι πάντως σε αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα να μπαίνει ένας τέτοιος μ/τ πριν την τροφοδοσία τους.

----------

billtsig (16-06-12)

----------


## billtsig

ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα. Λοιπόν επειδή υπάρχει ένα μπέρδεμα πάνω στο θέμα θα προσπαθήσω να ξεδιαλύνω λίγο τα πράματα. Τη δεκαετία του 50-60 στο ξεκίνημα του ελληνικού ραδιοφώνου είχε ιδρυθεί μια ελληνική εταιρια (μου διαφεύγει το όνομα) που συναρμολογουσε σασι απο ραδιοφωνα που ερχόταν από το εξωτερικό, τα μεταποιούσε ανάλογα στο τροφοδοτικό για το ελληνικό δίκτυο (αντίσταση) και τα πουλούσε στην Ελλάδα. Επειδή τότε αλλά και τώρα οι μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας αλλά και 1:1 είναι ακριβοί σε σύγκριση με το κόστος μιας βατικής αντίστασης προτιμούσαν να κατασκευάζουν το ράδιο έτσι ώστε να τροφοδοτείται κατευθείαν από το αρχικό δίκτυο χωρίς μετασχηματιστές (συνήθως 110βολτ) και έπειτα τοποθετούνταν μια αντίσταση στην ελληνική μεταποίηση για να λειτουργεί κανονικά το ράδιο. Αυτό δημιουργεί κάποια προβλήματα όπως την εμφάνιση της φάσης στο μεταλλικό μέρος μέρος του σασί αν το φις έμπαινε ανάποδα γιατί όλες οι γειώσεις πηγαίναν στο σασί το οποίο ήταν ενωμένο η με τη φάση ή με τον ουδέτερο (αυτό επιδιωκόταν) ανάλογα πως θα έμπαινε το φις. Αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο όχι για το χρήστη αλλά για τον επισκευαστή που ερχόταν σε άμεση επαφή με το σασί και τα ηλεκτρικά μέρη του. Αν δεν έχεις τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις καλύτερα να το πας σε αυτόν που ξέρει και έχει πολύ εμπειρία, αλλιώς ό,τι χρειαστείς ρώτα να σε βοηθήσουμε μόνο ΜΗΝ  κάνεις ΒΙΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ.
Καλή τύχη  :Smile:

----------

billtsig (16-06-12), Eximnos (29-11-18)

----------


## teo_GR

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θέλω να λύσω κάτι γιατί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορέσω να το ξαναδέσω σωστά ειδικά σε εκείνο το δύσκολο σημείο. Οπότε θα κάνω ένα επιφανειακό καθαρισμό . μια πολύ καλή εξωτερική ανακαίνιση και θα δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω ένα Πικ απ να δω τι κάνει..

----------


## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα 
  Σύνδεσα το Πικ απ και παίζει κανονικά. Βέβαια το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι χάλια αλλά ελπίζω με λίγο σπρέι να στρώσει.
  Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι.
  Το ράδιο έχει για είσοδο ένα + και ένα – άρα μονοφωνικό ήχο ενώ το Πικ απ βγάζει δυο κανάλια (στέρεο) τι κάνουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση?
  Και κάτι ακόμα είναι ότι όταν συνδέεις το Πικ απ παίρνει έτσι κι αλλιώς σε λειτουργία Πικ απ και αγνοεί το ραδιοφωνικό σήμα και αυτό δεν αλλάζει μέχρι να αποσυνδέσεις τι Πικ απ.
  Είναι λογικό η κάτι δεν πάει καλά?

----------


## teo_GR

Λοιπόν παιδιά μετά από καιρό μπορώ να πω ότι η ανακατασκευή πάει καλά.
  Πρέπει να αλλάξω ένα πυκνωτή που έχει διαλυθεί όπως θα δείτε και στη Φώτο.
  Που βρίσκω έναν ίδιο?
radio 007.jpgradio 008.jpg

----------


## KOKAR

Βασίλη όταν το δοκίμασες και άκουγες μόνο παράσιτα είχες βάλει εξωτερική κεραία 
και όταν λέμε κεραία δεν εννοώ ενα κομματάκι σύρμα !
Πολλά απο αυτά για να έχουν καλύτερη λήψη εκτός απο την κεραία θελαν να έχουν και καλή γείωση !

----------


## makis_sat

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ.ΕΠΕΣΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ .ΑΚΡΟΝ U5LMS.ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΝΔΑΛΙΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ  ΜΙΑ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΣΕΙΡΑ.ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ  ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΕΝΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΩΝ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ  ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα, πρέπει να αλλάχτούν όλοι οι πυκνωτές και ο μπλέ ηλεκτρολυτικός, για λόγους ασφάλειας  αλλά και για να λειτουργήσει σωστά το ραδιόφωνο. Όπως είπαν όμως και οι προηγούμενοι πολύ προσοχή γιατί το σασσί εδώ μπορεί να έχει απευθείας 230v του δικτύου.

----------


## makis_sat

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΧΤΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ 220 ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ  ΜΕΤ/ΣΤΗ ΑΠΟ   220/220 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΟΒΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ 220 ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ!!!!!!!!!ΠΟΙΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ

----------


## makis_sat

AKOMA MIA KAΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ.ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΛΥΧΝΙΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ?????SOSSSSS

----------


## Karny

Μηπως είναι αυτό; https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/unknow...n_unknown.html

----------

